# You might be a Redneck



## Pappy

Well, you'll see.


----------



## Ken N Tx

.

.


----------



## oakapple

Not sure who these rednecks are, but am starting to feel a bit sorry for them!


----------



## jujube

You know you're a Redneck when your richest relative gets a new house and you go over to help him take the wheels off it.


----------



## tnthomas

jujube said:


> You know you're a Redneck when your richest relative gets a new house and you go over to help him take the wheels off it.


 Plus ya'all should unbolt the tow frame and drop it; a little welding and you'll have some fine yard drag.


----------



## jujube

tnthomas said:


> Plus ya'all should unbolt the tow frame and drop it; a little welding and you'll have some fine yard drag.



Cain't drag nothing 'cross the yard.....it disturbs the dawgs 'n sumtimes Granny's passed out there in the tall grass iffen she's had a rough night at Bingo.   On the other hand, tho, it jist might help me find that there car I lost out there last fall.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Sittin' round the pit!!!


----------



## Pappy

Redneck horseshoes.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## ClassicRockr

In the southern states they are call "Rednecks", but in Colorado, Wyoming, Montana, Idaho the Dakota's and some other States, they are call "cowboys". Definitely don't want to go to any of those states and call a cowboy a "Redneck"!


----------



## Shirley

:lofl::lofl::lofl::lofl:
Must be some of my kin folks.


----------



## Pappy

What....:weird:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Josiah




----------



## Shirley

:lofl: I'll have to tell Cousin LeeRoy about the dog house. :lofl:


----------



## Pappy

:darth:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Shirley

:glee::glee::glee:


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Misty

View attachment 16471


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

You might be a redneck if your sister is on her third marriage and still has the same in-laws.

The social worker was checking on the redneck single mother and her brood of seven boys.  The mother said, there's LeRoy and that's LeRoy and he's LeRoy and that one out yonder is LeRoy, etc. etc,  The social worker said, "How can you keep track of all the boys if they all are named LeRoy?"  To which the mother replied, "Well, they all have different last names!"


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Redneck birdwatcher.  Love those boobs... I mean boots!!!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man

Redneck motorcycle


----------



## tnthomas

This guy lives just up the road on the left.....









...wish he would at least put up a shower curtain, is scaring off the local wildlife.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Ken N Tx

.


----------



## Pappy

:awman:


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Could be.....


----------



## Louis

Where there's a will, there's a way.


----------



## Pappy

Redneck poem.


----------



## halalu

lol  this is great!


----------



## Ken N Tx

halalu said:


> lol  this is great!



Add yours....


----------



## Pappy

Love the rest area.


----------



## Misty

A Redneck Cowasaki 

View attachment 17453


----------



## Shalimar

Love the cowasacki!


----------



## Misty

Shalimar said:


> Love the cowasacki!



Hi Shalimar  Glad you enjoyed the Cowasacki, and Thanks for letting me know. We would look good riding on it. lol


----------



## Shalimar

Hi, Misty, you are so welcome. We would rock riding the cowasacki. I can't even type the word without laughing.:love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer

*Ten "You Might Be A Redneck" Limos*

Wedding season's quickly approaching and if you're riding in one of these ten limos to recite your vows, start a life of baby-manufacturing and welfare-collecting, well, you might be doing Jeff Foxworthy proud.

http://jalopnik.com/5279008/ten-you-might-be-a-redneck-limos/


----------



## Pappy

:sentimental:


----------



## Shalimar

Pappy, I sure wouldn't want to sit near this guy! Lol


----------



## Pappy

Maybe that bean guy should have been in the bean thread a while back.nthego:


----------



## Shalimar

Pappy, HaHaHaHaHaHa!


----------



## Pappy

Stretch limo......


----------



## Kadee

Don't really understand what a redneck is but thought this might fit in the category


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Pappy

Watch those cats....


----------



## SeaBreeze

Dear Redneck son,

 I'm writing this slow because I know you can't read fast. We don't live where we did when you left home. Your dad read in the newspaper that most accidents happen within 20 miles of your home, so we moved. I won't be able to send you the address because the last North Carolina family that lived here took the house numbers when they moved so they wouldn't have to change their address.

 This place is really nice. It even has a washing machine. I'm not sure it works so well, though. Last week, I put a load of clothes in and pulled the chain. We haven't seen them since. The weather isn't bad here. It only rained twice last week: the first time for three days and the second time for four days.

 About that coat you wanted me to send: your uncle Billy Bob said it would be too heavy to send in the mail with the buttons on, so we cut them off and put them in the pockets. Bubba locked his keys in the car yesterday. We were really worried because it took him two hours to get me and your father out.

 Your sister had a baby this morning, but I haven't found out what it is yet so I don't know if you are an aunt or uncle. Uncle Bobby Ray fell into a whiskey vat last week. Some men tried to pull him out, but he fought them them off and drowned. We had him cremated. He burned for three days.

 Three of your friends went off a bridge in a pickup truck. Butch was driving. He rolled down the window and swam to safety. Your other two friends were in the back. They drowned because they couldn't get the tailgate down. There isn't much more news at this time. Nothing much out of the normal has happened.

 Your favorite aunt,

 Mom.


----------



## NancyNGA

That is a fine letter, SeaBreeze. 
:lofl:


----------



## Pappy

Oh boy.....


----------



## Meanderer

[h=1]Boys 'Round Here[/h]


----------



## Pappy

More education:


----------



## Shirley

I love these. Kinda reminds me of Cousin Frog.


----------



## oldman

"You might be a redneck if:
     the chain on your wallet is longer than the chain on your dog."
     the curtains in your living room match the curtains in your pickup."
     you have to check the air in the tires under your house."
     you have a rag for a gas cap."


----------



## JustBonee

Redneck 4th of July celebration ...


----------



## Meanderer

Bring your grill!


----------



## tinytn

*

            OH MY COD! THIS STUFF IS JUST HILARIOUS.. *


----------



## NancyNGA




----------

